# best fat burner on the market?



## Tha Don (Mar 24, 2005)

so which is the best in everyones opinion, i'm looking at something to stack with eph. and keto on my summer cutting cycle starting in a couple of weeks time, i've heard good things about lipo-6 and SAN's Tight, but i'm swaying towards the Lipo-6 right now, also considering Ergolean, just wondered what has worked well for you guys?


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Mar 24, 2005)

Good 'ol Stacker 2 (original) rocked for me.   I still have some that I stashed before it was banned.    Im just starting to try a new one (to me) called Hot Rox, its supposed to be the shizzit.
http://www.valusport.com/hotrox.html

HERE is the review: http://consumerhealthdigest.com/top25.htm?source=google/Leptopril


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 24, 2005)

i would say cardio and diet, but since you know bodybuilding probably as much as I do, i used some redline from vpx but just once a day and not even for a real cycle just kind of for a pre workout supp.....well, the point is, i didnt use and supps (but i do realize the help a lot) and i still cut just fine with diet and little bit of cardio....and i swear redline is the best thing i ever used...


----------



## redspy (Mar 24, 2005)

Dnp


----------



## Du (Mar 24, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Dnp


And T3. 
And clen. 
And, for good measure, ECA.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 24, 2005)

*lol*



			
				redspy said:
			
		

> Dnp


  


that just stupid..


----------



## redspy (Mar 24, 2005)

He asked what's the best fat burner and I told him.  I didn't tell him to take it nor that it was safe


----------



## musclepump (Mar 24, 2005)

Redline rocks.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm finding lipo-6 with Vasopro E to be a nice appetite suppresant, and it obviously stimulates the release of epinephrine. With a good diet, you should be able to keep all your muscle. Tight packs a punch on its own, so stacking E with it might be overkill. But, E works better than synephrine, IMO. I like to keep the Caffeine to no more than 300 mg/day and the E between 40-75 mg/day.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 24, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Dnp



lol maybe one day, but i think i'll pass on that for the moment, same with the T3, just gonna check out Eph and clen this time round, but if you'd read my question fully you'd have realised that i wasn't talking about any of those drugs, just asking what would make a nice stack with Eph.

i think i will go along with the lipo-6 like pirate is doing (+eph and keto)


----------



## musclepump (Mar 24, 2005)

BN raised their vasopro price GRRR


----------



## redspy (Mar 24, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> lol maybe one day, but i think i'll pass on that for the moment, same with the T3, just gonna check out Eph and clen this time round, but if you'd read my question fully you'd have realised that i wasn't talking about any of those drugs, just asking what would make a nice stack with Eph.
> 
> i think i will go along with the lipo-6 like pirate is doing (+eph and keto)


On DNP I agree with you, but T3 is very effective and fairly safe if you read up.


----------



## pampotch (Mar 24, 2005)

how does hydroxycut measure to lipo 6? both ephedra free. will u buy hydroxycut if its not that expensive


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 24, 2005)

*lol*



			
				pampotch said:
			
		

> how does hydroxycut measure to lipo 6? both ephedra free. will u buy hydroxycut if its not that expensive


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 25, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> On DNP I agree with you, but T3 is very effective and fairly safe if you read up.



yeah i'm starting to hear many of the guys say its safer than clen, but i also hear its very catabolic and i wouldn't want to run it without something on the side to prevent muscle loss, was thinking about t3, test, eq, winny as my 2nd cycle as a cutter but we'll have to see how i get on with my 1st cycle first... i certainly want to run t3 just saving it for the right moment


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 25, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> BN raised their vasopro price GRRR



http://www.a1supplements.com/detail.aspx?id=1990


$9.99 still isn't that bad, I would have ordered from BN, but they didn't have any in stock.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm seeing very good results with Lipo 6 stacked with green tea, its done quite well for me

 **on a side note has anyone hear of SAN Blaze? Click here
 Went to order more lipo 6 actually and just happen to see this.


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 25, 2005)

What's "drip" ?


----------



## pampotch (Mar 27, 2005)

hey what about hydroxycut can it measure against lipo 6? both are ephedra free right?


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 27, 2005)

*lol*



			
				pampotch said:
			
		

> hey what about hydroxycut can it measure against lipo 6? both are ephedra free right?





i already told you from my above post    :


----------



## gopro (Mar 28, 2005)

25 mg ephedrine + Redline


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 28, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> On DNP I agree with you, but T3 is very effective and fairly safe if you read up.


I'm using T3 with Glucohpase and I love it!


----------



## JoeR. (Mar 28, 2005)

T3, you should read more about it.  Not exactly comparable to EC stack here.  T3 can be very catabloic, I wouldnt touch it wihtout using an anabolic at the same time.  I liek to keep my hard earned muscle thank you.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 28, 2005)

*lol*



			
				gopro said:
			
		

> 25 mg ephedrine + Redline





i took a full serving of redline today (syrup 5mg) and then  i drank like 2-3 cups of green tea...lol, wasnt a good idea for me to do....


----------



## pampotch (Mar 28, 2005)

so hydroxycut doesnt do shit? is that what your trying to say?


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Mar 28, 2005)

Im not pimping any certain product but MOST of the ones that have been mentioned are talked about in the 2nd link that I posted above.  Im not saying that all that that site says is gospel but its more info than most of us are contributing.


----------



## gopro (Mar 28, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> i took a full serving of redline today (syrup 5mg) and then  i drank like 2-3 cups of green tea...lol, wasnt a good idea for me to do....



Yeah, that might be just a little too much stimulation for some. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 1, 2005)

i ended up with 2 bottles of the lipo-6 liqui-caps, which i'll stack with 25mg of eph. prob gonna go with 2.5 doses a day, 3 might be a bit much for me.. i'll see how my sleep is going


----------



## ricky_rocket (Apr 2, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> i took a full serving of redline today (syrup 5mg) and then  i drank like 2-3 cups of green tea...lol, wasnt a good idea for me to do....


I would drop the redline and just take the green tea. Or take a green tea extract (capsule). It's a natural antioxidant, speeds metabolism, and suppresses appetite (somewhat).


----------



## gopro (Apr 2, 2005)

ricky_rocket said:
			
		

> I would drop the redline and just take the green tea. Or take a green tea extract (capsule). It's a natural antioxidant, speeds metabolism, and suppresses appetite (somewhat).



Green tea alone is not 1/10 the fat burner or energy enhancer that Redline is.


----------



## topolo (Apr 3, 2005)

its probably not 1\50th


----------



## steelballz (Apr 3, 2005)

I am on my 9th week of Hydroxycut and have seen decent results but I think i'll try Lipo-6


----------



## topolo (Apr 3, 2005)

good for you


----------



## ultraman2000 (Apr 3, 2005)

hey stellbalz did you follow the direction? even without the ephedrine is it recomended to follow a low dose 1st week? i takw 2cpas b4 early am cardio then 2 or 3caps afternoon workout. is this ok?


----------



## gopro (Apr 3, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> its probably not 1\50th



true dat


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 3, 2005)

Check out my thread in the "Buy/sell/trade" section and you wont have to play around with this other stuff. http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=45774


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 3, 2005)

lol, i did some more research on DNP and came to the conclusion that anyone who takes or did take that stuff is a complete mormon...i dont care how mane hate responses im going to get, when i did that research, i can not beleive people take that shit.....one of the many bad things DNP offers is sides like you are on chemo-therapy....lol, i dont know but people who take that shit are pretty fucking stupid mormons!!,,,ill stick to my diet and some green tea..lol


----------



## gopro (Apr 3, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> lol, i did some more research on DNP and came to the conclusion that anyone who takes or did take that stuff is a complete mormon...i dont care how mane hate responses im going to get, when i did that research, i can not beleive people take that shit.....one of the many bad things DNP offers is sides like you are on chemo-therapy....lol, i dont know but people who take that shit are pretty fucking stupid mormons!!,,,ill stick to my diet and some green tea..lol



Would they be mormons, or morons?


----------



## SJ69 (Apr 3, 2005)

freakin mormons, taking dnp and preaching a Christian lifestyle.  
I guess the Amish are injecting their horses with EQ and Test.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Apr 3, 2005)

lol, i live in utah, so mormons and morons are the same to me, lol,


----------



## Volume (Apr 4, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> i took a full serving of redline today (syrup 5mg) and then  i drank like 2-3 cups of green tea...lol, wasnt a good idea for me to do....




I just ordered Redline for the first time.  Im glad Im reading this post before it arrives.  I usually start my morning out with 24oz of nuclear coffee,,prolly 300 mg of caffeine.  

So, what does Redline feel like? Do you really get the chills and sweat your arse off?


----------



## sugarkree (Apr 4, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get some Vaspro Ephedrine w/o having to pay by credit card?


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 4, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> lol, i did some more research on DNP and came to the conclusion that anyone who takes or did take that stuff is a complete mormon...i dont care how mane hate responses im going to get, when i did that research, i can not beleive people take that shit.....one of the many bad things DNP offers is sides like you are on chemo-therapy....lol, i dont know but people who take that shit are pretty fucking stupid mormons!!,,,ill stick to my diet and some green tea..lol



lol i hear LAM is currently on DNP, so you might want to take that back


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> lol, i live in utah, so mormons and morons are the same to me, lol,



LOL


----------



## gopro (Apr 4, 2005)

Volume said:
			
		

> I just ordered Redline for the first time.  Im glad Im reading this post before it arrives.  I usually start my morning out with 24oz of nuclear coffee,,prolly 300 mg of caffeine.
> 
> So, what does Redline feel like? Do you really get the chills and sweat your arse off?



Redline feels different to different people. Some actually do feel cold and get chills. Others get warm and sweat more. Some get both effects. It is not extreme though, although during workouts most people sweat ALOT more while on Redline.


----------



## Volume (Apr 5, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Redline feels different to different people. Some actually do feel cold and get chills. Others get warm and sweat more. Some get both effects. It is not extreme though, although during workouts most people sweat ALOT more while on Redline.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I hope im in the percentage that gets the sweat! I dont know anyone who would wish the chills on themselves...


----------



## gopro (Apr 5, 2005)

Volume said:
			
		

> gopro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 5, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> lol, i live in utah, so mormons and morons are the same to me, lol,


Your ignorance and narrow-mindedness never ceases to surprise me. You are too much of pussy to see a light ph cycle through without coming to the board and crying to everyone, and after being here a few months you have become a real know-it-all. Get of your high horse and show some fucking respect. Some of the best people I have ever met are "Mormons". At least they know how to have some humility. Yes, taking DNP has risks. So does being a cop. You don't see me coming here and saying everyone that works for a police department is a moron because they risk their life for marginal pay or something stupid like that.


----------

